# Growing java fern mats from cuttings



## Fishmonger859 (Jul 6, 2013)

Today, while browsing Youtube before work. I came across a video wherein a fellow planted tank enthusiast was talking about how one can grow java fern mats from cuttings. 

They said to simply cut a leaf from the fern at the rhizome and bury the lower half in the substrate. Little plantlets began to grow together across the surface of the leaf. The aquarist went on to show several specimens of varying types of java fern and sure enough each leaf had plants growing from it all together like a small mat.

Has anyone done this before or have a deep knowledge of java fern ? Would you wait for the leaf to begin to produce plantlets naturally (as in still attached to the rhizome) on its own before cutting it off? How large of a leaf would you use if you were to try this?

I just thought of it as interesting kinda surprised I haven't herd of it before now.


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Dec 6, 2014)

Different approach taken here.
When enough plantlets are on the tips of leaves, say 15 or so.
I trim the tips with scissors, only recovering the baby plantlets.
Trimming remaining leaves to look clean and appealing.
Then super glue leaf portion of plantlet to an average size piece of lava rock.
As growth takes place small piece of leaf rots away and rhizome grows roots to rock.
Mobile java fern rocks, great for cleaning and moving or giving away.

Believe it or not remaining trimmed leaves grow additional plantlets after being cut.
Whole process all over again, also works with bolbitus (3 leaf type).
When leaves are expended after 3 to 4 trims I create a stainless steel mesh.
Usually 1" x 4" and tie rhizomes onto it with thread, another mobile fern.

None of these grow overnight, it takes a few months.


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

Can you post the link to the video you saw? Sounds a bit confusing just reading, but a visual would help. Do you cut some of the rhizome with the leaf? I have had leaves of anubias come off and start to grow roots at its base (some had a small section, about 1/4th the thickness of rhizome, of the rhizome still attached and some had no rhizome attached at all, i left them free floating and they grew roots, still alive). I also have a java fern leaf with no rhizome floating as well, it grew root s on the leaf itself, but not sure if is another plant attaching to the leaf or if is actually the java fern itself (the leaf still looks alive after months)


----------



## Fishmonger859 (Jul 6, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-uXdG76m5q4 here is the link to the video.

See that's what I'm not sure of did he take part of the rhizome? let the leaf float and get roots before burying? let the plantlets start first? Thanks for the info Maryland guppy I think I'm going to try just cutting two leaves and partially burying them one in my high light ten gallon and one if my low light 50 long and see what happens. if Y'all are interested I may update with pictures.

I have also heard that java fern feeds mostly from the water column Is this true I have some wedged between rocks in my 50 long with some of the roots buried but the rhizome exposed. should I move it?


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

Well, Java Ferns propagate by growing new plants from leaves (not sure if sexual or asexual reproduction). A more efficient way of doing it is just to wait until you can remove the plants easily, this just takes away a leaf and lets it happen.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

As said above, jkava fern grown new plants (plantets) on thier leaves, its common wehn put in a new enviroment that the plant will do this. The mother leaf will slowly die as it feeds the platnlet. Its best to leave the plantlet on the main leaf and leaf the main leaf attached to the rhizome, it feeds the new plant like an umbilical cord. Taking the leaf off the rhizome of the plantlet off the leaf makes it grow muuuuuuch slower. After sevearl months a planet will simply pop off the main leaf on its own and is ready. I can attest to growing plantlets both ways, its insanely slow to grow a plantlet by its self.


----------



## Fishmonger859 (Jul 6, 2013)

I am more concerned with the denseness of the growth, than the speed per se. I have grown java ferns before "following all the rules" as it were. tying it to driftwood letting the plantlets mature ect. But I could never get them to grow bushy enough for me to really feel successful in keeping the plant. Though it may be ineffecient I'm probably going to give this a try anyway if for nothing other than my own curiosity.


----------

